# Million Woman March set for Egypt



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

A group of Egyptian women’s rights activists are planning a demonstration to commemorate International Day for Women on March 8. The demonstration will take place in Cairo’s Tahrir Square, the same location for the 18-day protests that ousted former President Hosni Mubarak.

The call for the gathering has been posted on Facebook and is gaining support with some 300 people already confirming their participation.

The Million Woman March, as it has been labeled on the invitation, will protest the way women are treated under a “patriarchal system” and will announce 7 demands for the empowerment of women in the country.

“Abolition of absolute parental authority over women, empowering women in political life, a new civil constitution, a new and civil personal status law, the immediate application of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights, which stipulates women’s rights in addition to all other international agreements that Egypt signed on to, but many of them are inactive and not applied, rewriting all Egyptian laws to ensure equality for men and women and finally the abolition of all forms of political and social tutelage forced on Egyptian women,” the Facebook call said.

Women’s rights in the North African country suffered yet another blow when not a single woman was chosen among the constitutional reform committee appointed by the army and women appear ready to take to the streets to have their voices heard.

Egyptian women have been an inseparable power since, and during, the 18 days of protests that brought former president Mubarak to resign after ruling the country for over 29 years.

The call is expected to draw larger numbers of participants as the event’s date
inches closer.

source: Million Woman March set for Egypt - Bikya Masr


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I admire the initiative but quite frankly it's bound to fail, their demands cannot succeed until article 2 in the constitution is changed/removed. 

Here is Women4Democracy press release in English, with links to the event:

Login | Facebook


----------



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

GREAT! I hope something will come out of it. Wish I could go. When I'm moving to Egypt, I would definitely join whenever I can. They may not get what they demand, but the impact is never nil when effort is put into it.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I admire the initiative but quite frankly it's bound to fail, their demands cannot succeed until article 2 in the constitution is changed/removed.
> 
> Here is Women4Democracy press release in English, with links to the event:
> 
> Login | Facebook


Much as I admire the sentiment 300 and how many will turn up,
And the ones who need it don't have access to wandering about much less access to Facebook.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Depressing news from Tahrir Square: the protesters (both men and women) were verbally and physically harassed and chased by angry mob, army had to intervene to disperse the attackers. 

And before anyone jumps in: Just because it wasn't unexpected doesn't make it any less depressing.


----------



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Depressing news from Tahrir Square: the protesters (both men and women) were verbally and physically harassed and chased by angry mob, army had to intervene to disperse the attackers.
> 
> And before anyone jumps in: Just because it wasn't unexpected doesn't make it any less depressing.


I agree. That really is too bad . It seems like they are overdoing it but right now is the real time before the new government steps in, so they will have a better picture of how suppressed the people have been feeling.

Any more information on the mob? Is it just people that oppose them? :s


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

HeartDream said:


> I agree. That really is too bad . It seems like they are overdoing it but right now is the real time before the new government steps in, so they will have a better picture of how suppressed the people have been feeling.
> 
> Any more information on the mob? Is it just people that oppose them? :s


I don't quite follow, who is overdoing it? 

The mob, well, nobody knows for sure who they are but there has been a lot of talk about the many now jobless state security turning into thugs. It's the old game of creating an atmosphere of complete insecurity, someone on TV today went as far as calling it "psychological warfare".


----------



## asilad (Nov 3, 2010)

HeartDream said:


> I agree. That really is too bad . It seems like they are overdoing it but right now is the real time before the new government steps in, so they will have a better picture of how suppressed the people have been feeling.
> 
> Any more information on the mob? Is it just people that oppose them? :s


I don't believe they are overdoing it at all. The mob as you call them are just the insecure Egyptian male biggots who have been brainwashed since birth into believing a woman's place in life needs to be restricted to certain boundaries.

I'm absolutely disgusted so many men in this country are allowed to get away with constant sexual harassment of women. This event should have been recorded and each of those despicable vermin who assaulted the women should be hunted down and prosecuted. 

So many times in this country I am told how Islam respects women - absolute rubbish! They are only respected if they are subserviant to their dominant slave enforcing male counterparts. 

Rant over - would like to say I feel better now but I actually don't!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sadly it didn't take off as only a thousand of so women turned up, however 3pm on a Tuesday is really a no no for women in this country.. kids are coming out of school etc. There was also a lot of sexual harassment, violence flared and of course men were saying men in response to a women president " men are men women are women and that will never change"


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I don't quite follow, who is overdoing it?
> 
> The mob, well, nobody knows for sure who they are but there has been a lot of talk about the many now jobless state security turning into thugs. It's the old game of creating an atmosphere of complete insecurity, someone on TV today went as far as calling it "psychological warfare".


Psychological warfare it is, for it has left the normal law abiding egyptian fearing for his/her safety and many are starting to long for the pre-revolution days when one felt somewhat safer.


----------



## chiucek (Mar 12, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Psychological warfare it is, for it has left the normal law abiding egyptian fearing for his/her safety and many are starting to long for the pre-revolution days when one felt somewhat safer.


Thats the problem sometimes on those who want some democracy in their country. They should have some peace talks and be understanding in each other. respect their views and opinions.


----------



## chiucek (Mar 12, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Psychological warfare it is, for it has left the normal law abiding egyptian fearing for his/her safety and many are starting to long for the pre-revolution days when one felt somewhat safer.


Thats the problem sometimes on those who want some democracy in their country. They should have some peace talks and be understanding in each other. respect their views and opinions.


----------

